# Cowl Tag



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anybody know how to decode a cowl tag?

Any advice would be appreciated.

It's a 72 LeMans.

Here's the numbers:

72 23537 05576844 

ST 252 5611

R 3B

147-362


Thanks Guys,


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

ST 72 = 1972  2 = Pontiac 35= Lemans and/or GTO 37=2 door hardtop 05576844 =body number

TR 252=Ivory (bench seat) 56= Monarch Yellow body paint 11 =Cameo White painted top

R 3B =Acc Codes

147-362

you are missing the build date and the assemble plant codes,


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

^ Holy CRAP! You rock! Thanks a lot! I'll look for more numbers on the tag.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks again, I decoded the Vin & found out the assembly plant was Arlington Tx & the build date was March 72.

The engine code is H. I couldn't find it anywhere online, any idea what it is?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

More than likely H in the VIN is for a 350,


----------



## Rick14 (Mar 11, 2010)

Anybody help with mine.....there seems to be a couple extra number on mine, trying to find out if I have a real 64 GTO


----------

